

New IDE that offers "Bret Victor" style realtime interactive coding... with C++ - julesrms
http://rawmaterialsoftware.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9793

======
julesrms
Hopefully this will be of interest to people, as a demo of what's possible
with LLVM/Clang and its JIT engine.

There's some pretty cunning tech involved in getting this working, but I've
managed to build an C++ IDE with UI editor that previews your code changes in
realtime, and can manipulate the code directly to perform its UI layout
changes.

Everyone was impressed by Bret Victor's demo, but pah! Doing that kind of
thing in javascript is easy: _real_ programmers do it in C++ :)

~~~
wladimir
Nice work! I love this kinds of projects. It shows what is possible when
making feedback on code faster and more interactive. It also looks great.

LLVM/clang is really taking the world forward by opening C(++) parser and code
generation internals, from what used to be a black art, to everyone.

